# Can anyone find me a notary in Dubai?



## Basil Notary (Jul 11, 2010)

I need a notary in Dubai. Please let me know of a good one. 

Basil


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

There's a notary in the Traffic Dept building in Al Barsha. Just off SZR between Mall of the Emirates and the Gold & Diamond Park. They open approximately 7am til 1pm then again late afternoon/evening. No appointment system. You turn up, take a ticket and wait.


----------



## Basil Notary (Jul 11, 2010)

jimbean said:


> There's a notary in the Traffic Dept building in Al Barsha. Just off SZR between Mall of the Emirates and the Gold & Diamond Park. They open approximately 7am til 1pm then again late afternoon/evening. No appointment system. You turn up, take a ticket and wait.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Basil Notary (Jul 11, 2010)

jimbean said:


> There's a notary in the Traffic Dept building in Al Barsha. Just off SZR between Mall of the Emirates and the Gold & Diamond Park. They open approximately 7am til 1pm then again late afternoon/evening. No appointment system. You turn up, take a ticket and wait.


Would you have their website details at all please?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

See this link for all the info you need

The National Newspaper

Third Q&A


----------

